# Ironman in 2016



## Tin Pot (22 Dec 2015)

Anyone else signed up for an Ironman event for 2016?

I'm starting to panic that I havent settled on a training approach or plan...


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Anyone else signed up for an Ironman event for 2016?
> 
> I'm starting to panic that I havent settled on a training approach or plan...



You best get a plan soon or it is going to hurt worse than it will do anyway.

Have fun and I wish you all the best, I take it that you swim well already.


----------



## Joffey (22 Dec 2015)

Rats, I thought this was about the next Ironman movie. Gutted.


----------



## LocalLad (22 Dec 2015)

Good luck. Having done my first sprint this year, I have a new found respect for anyone who goes for the ironman.

I'm hoping to step up to Olympic next year, but even that will require some life changes to get the training in.


Depending on when in 2016 your race is, I'd have thought you'd be best off base building at the moment..concentrating on swimming technique and general fitness


----------



## GarethG (8 Jan 2016)

I have not signed up for one this year but did my first IM last year. Its an amazing experience. 

I used this plan:
http://triathlete-europe.competitor.com/files/2012/06/Super-Simple-Ironman-Training-Plan.pdf

I wasn't quick but it got me through. Which race are you signed up for?


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Jan 2016)

GarethG said:


> I have not signed up for one this year but did my first IM last year. Its an amazing experience.
> 
> I used this plan:
> http://triathlete-europe.competitor.com/files/2012/06/Super-Simple-Ironman-Training-Plan.pdf
> ...



Well done!

I'll check out that plan later. So much conflicting advice out there it's hard to tell what to do but I'm gaining confidence.

I'm on for 70.3 at Staffs and full at Bolton, so yeah a podium isn't likely...Id just like to be MOP rather than BOP.


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Well done!
> 
> I'll check out that plan later. So much conflicting advice out there it's hard to tell what to do but I'm gaining confidence.
> 
> I'm on for 70.3 at Staffs and full at Bolton, so yeah a podium isn't likely...Id just like to be MOP rather than BOP.



How is the swimming going?


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> How is the swimming going?


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


>



I must admit after 2 years and 5 miles a week in the pool I am still a cyclist and doubt I will ever be a swimmer.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Jan 2016)

I like swimming. If, like cycling and running, I could open the front door and start swimming I'd do it as frequently.

So I have built a plan, and I might as well share it here.

I have split the time remaining to IMUK into four week blocks, every fourth week is a recovery week.

There are seven training blocks left.

The high level focus is:
B9 Run/Bike (light)
B8 Bike (volume)
B7 Bike (volume) --current block
B6 Run
B5 Swim
B4 Swim
B3 All (3 sessions/sport )
B2 All
B1 All

The January weekly plan is:

Mon Bike 2x50km spinning
Tue Run ~5k easy am 10km tempo pm
Wed Bike 2x50km 
Thu Run ~5km speed/intervals
Fri Bike 2x50km hard
Sat Rest
Sunday Long run on or off road increasing 2km each week

Planning on a big ride to Hastings to finish off the block and celebrate 

Next block I bring in a bit of swimming, drop down the bike volume and focus on a half marathon in Feb.


----------



## Gert Lush (8 Mar 2016)

How're you getting on?


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Mar 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> How're you getting on?



I'm Panicking Mr Mannering!

It's kind of going ok, the half marathon was a touch slower than I wanted.

My main concern is whether my plan will be effective. I've only got 19 weeks left. I'm a few kilos heavier then planned, but could lose another 6 or 7 kilos over this period.

Short of paying a coach to tell me I'm going to be fine, I think it's going to be a continual mental struggle to keep going both in training and at the event.

March plan is:

Mon Bike 2x50km
Tue Run speedwork
Wed Bike 2x50km
Thu Run tempo run (10-15km)
Fri Bike 2x50km add a 5km brick run
Sat Swim Tempo
Sunday Long run 13-21km, Swim Technical

It's tough though as I can't do all these, sessions are being swapped and missed. I'm hiding behind the idea that my focussed training doesn't start for seven weeks and that ~15hrs training of any sort will benefit this novice.


Oh, and thanks for asking


----------



## fimm (10 Mar 2016)

What's your longest bike ride going to be? My understanding is that (for a "get round" plan, at least) you want to focus on bike volume. I think my longest run pre-ironman was about 13 miles: I'd never run a stand-alone marathon when I set off on the IM run leg.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Mar 2016)

fimm said:


> What's your longest bike ride going to be? My understanding is that (for a "get round" plan, at least) you want to focus on bike volume. I think my longest run pre-ironman was about 13 miles: I'd never run a stand-alone marathon when I set off on the IM run leg.


Received wisdom is to do century ride at some point.

Half-marathons aren't a problem - just over 2hs, but the idea of a five hour marathon after nine or ten swimming and riding is daunting. One plan would have me building up very long brick sessions, but I'm unconvinced of the fitness benefits with that. 

How did you do on the day?


----------



## jay clock (10 Mar 2016)

@fimm is talking sense. I am a solid and slow back of pack triathlete and have done 3 IMs and about 7 or 8 halves

in no particular order 

cycling do one long ride a week peaking at 6 or so hours maybe 7.
once in a while run a few k off the bike. or every ride do 10 mins run
If you are a decent swimmer just swim as usual
If you aren't then get in open water and build up over may to race day so you can do 3.8k and still walk

running I did max 27k in training... I have never done a standalone marathon 
practise walk run. In training I did 7 or 8 mins run then a minute walk. Race day started at 4-1 and drifted to 2-1 or 1-1 or 0-1! Best IM run was 5:21 and worst 5:44.
Practise eating on bike and run and work out what suits
My training plan was to build up over 3 weeks then week 4 have an easy week
Have a rest day each week
Do a mini race simulation a few weeks out. Swim say 2.5k, bike say 120k and go for a 15k run. Change and refuel each time
I also try and do a half IM 6-8 weeks out. Last 
Get mentally prepared for what your goals are and don;t beat yourself up if you aimed for say 12 hrs and you did 12:01. My second one was 40 degrees and 25% pulled out on the bike, so just getting round was a result.
The essence is get to the point where you can do the swim ok, then cycle for 5-7 hrs and when you get off at least feel like you can walk the run. Then be pleasantly surprised if you are any better than that!

Happy to answer specifics


----------



## fimm (10 Mar 2016)

@jay clock has more experience than I do. I'd particularly second his comments on practising run/walk strategies and eating & drinking on the bike and run (I did a race simulation where I ate far too much on the bike and got awful stomach cramps so that I couldn't run - better to do that in training than on the big day!)

My IM was Austria, which is known as a fast/easy course, and we were very fortunate to have warm but not very hot weather the year I did it.
I came in in 13:27 (I think) as 1h20 - 25ish swim, 7h (+ a minute or two) bike, 4h30ish marathon. 30 minutes for transitions sounds a lot but it was a long way from the water to the bike and I took my time in T2.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Mar 2016)

I'm joining a webinar on Walk/ Run next week. I've submitted a few questions to them as well

http://team.oxygenaddict.com/runwebinar/

@fimm
That's a good time!
I try not to set expectations, as I'm not going to win, so it's just a case of doing my absolute best*, minimising the agony and crossing the finish line.

*This is hard to define!


----------



## Gert Lush (10 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I'm Panicking Mr Mannering!
> 
> It's kind of going ok, the half marathon was a touch slower than I wanted.
> 
> ...



At least you have a plan  Will you be increasing the swimming amount before the race?

I wouldn't worry about the weight tbh, that'll go before race day I imagine. 

There seems to be a lot of information in this thread and it seems like there is people to ask if you have any questions.

Good luck with it


----------



## jay clock (11 Mar 2016)

@fimm was that 2011? I also had mild weather and did 13:21 so very similar.


----------



## Ian A (14 Mar 2016)

My training for my one and only IM turned into a shambles mainly due to family health problems at home. I got round but it wasn't pretty. No point me giving training advice out but I agree with the above about getting a good amount of cycle training in. Trust in your training (which you are actually doing), don't build up the volume too quickly and enjoy it on the day . If you enjoy it and fancy another then sign up for IM Wales the next year for the Tenby experience.


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Mar 2016)

Ian A said:


> My training for my one and only IM turned into a shambles mainly due to family health problems at home. I got round but it wasn't pretty. No point me giving training advice out but I agree with the above about getting a good amount of cycle training in. Trust in your training (which you are actually doing), don't build up the volume too quickly and enjoy it on the day . If you enjoy it and fancy another then sign up for IM Wales the next year for the Tenby experience.



I'd love to do Tenby one day, I used to stay with the monks on the island there many years ago.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 May 2016)

Update!

Two weeks until Ironman 70.3 Staffordshire - Uhoh.
 Ironman 70.3 Staffordshire

Did a local event this morning, OLT Sprint Triathlon at Leybourne Lakes. Three years ago I did my first Tri, Hever Sprint - it took 2:01:07. I was sixth from last. Today took me 1hr 17. 

For anyone thinking about giving it a go - The training works. Be patient. Even if you're a wine and cheese tubster like me, you can do it.

*In April, 70.3hrs , 59790 calories, 46 workouts, 819 miles.*

I'd love to get some charity donations for Scope and Bloodwise if you're impressed. Linky


----------



## Stephenite (29 May 2016)

Blummin 'eck! That is a very good time. Was it the same distance? Even better is the improvement. Which means you've put the work in. Well done.

I'd def like to give it a go. I'm building up slowly :P I'm selling my size Large wetsuit to make funds for a size XLarge. Such is my love of the wine and cheese. (Actually, i've lost a bit of weight by reducing sugar intake.) I've signed up for a sprint tri in August but finding it very difficult to get any training in. The running and cycling i'm not too bothered about - I can find the odd session within the week to stretch the legs, and build up the speed. The swimming is hard for me. I need to put the hours in but struggle to find the time. I have to take care of my two beautiful children aged one and five. They are fantastic. They are brilliant. But they knacker me out. And after about fifteen seconds they become not very good at poolside cheerleaders. They want in. They want wet.

I'm rooting for you @Tin Pot . A little donation going your way because i am impressed.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Blummin 'eck! That is a very good time. Was it the same distance? Even better is the improvement. Which means you've put the work in. Well done.
> 
> I'd def like to give it a go. I'm building up slowly :P I'm selling my size Large wetsuit to make funds for a size XLarge. Such is my love of the wine and cheese. (Actually, i've lost a bit of weight by reducing sugar intake.) I've signed up for a sprint tri in August but finding it very difficult to get any training in. The running and cycling i'm not too bothered about - I can find the odd session within the week to stretch the legs, and build up the speed. The swimming is hard for me. I need to put the hours in but struggle to find the time. I have to take care of my two beautiful children aged one and five. They are fantastic. They are brilliant. But they knacker me out. And after about fifteen seconds they become not very good at poolside cheerleaders. They want in. They want wet.
> 
> I'm rooting for you @Tin Pot . A little donation going your way because i am impressed.



Fantastic! Thanks very much!

It really is just about getting out even if it's an hour, half an hour every day. I'm a big believer in z2 for people like us, builds endurance and minimises injury risk. 30 min run before your shower in the morning, 45 min ride in the evening, that's what got me going.


----------



## Booyaa (29 May 2016)

Let us know your number and I will come out and cheer you up. I live on the edge of Cannock Chase so will pop up and shout at you for a bit.


----------



## Stephenite (7 Jul 2016)

@Tin Pot there's no update - apart from the avatar. Tell us, tell us...


----------



## jay clock (9 Jul 2016)

@Tin Pot did a very acceptable 5:53. 34min swim, 2:58 bike and 2:12 run. 10 mins of transition. That bodes well. I would estimate a 13hr IM if the wheels don't come off. 

see here http://eu.ironman.com/finishercertificate.aspx?race=staffordshire70.3&rd=20160612&bid=1574


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jul 2016)

Stephenite said:


> @Tin Pot there's no update - apart from the avatar. Tell us, tell us...



I'm sorry I'm flat out and I haven't updated any of my sponsors.

As @jay clock said (and thank you for posting) 
I managed to get around. I've done a few sprints and a couple of Olympics, this was the only triathlon I've enjoyed start to finish...basically because the whole time I was in euphoria that I was really and finally there and racing.

Lining up at the 32:30 marker for the swim was nervy, felt like just a few people between me and the pros and thousands behind. I really appreciated the ACDC Thunderstruck firing me up. the rolling start went well, none of the usual "swim biff" I've had before, the water pretty clear and warm, sighting was a bit tricky but just followed some feet. Lost a bit of time clearing goggles and was a bit afraid to push it - hence the 00:33:55 time.

Out of the water and trotting for a few minutes to T1. I had wondered why T1 was so lengthy in the previous year's results, and now knew why. Once there you grab you bag and get changed on some seats, dump the bag full of wetsuit gear and run to the bike. My bike had been moved overnight which made locating it a little awkward, but then out through some mud onto a path where my Mrs filmed me fumbling into the bike.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jul 2016)

The bike section was very flat, but the first half hour or so has some tight poor surface country lanes. I started a bit faster than perhaps I should and nearly wiped myself out on a few turns running wide right into the gutter. Not much to report in the ride except that it was a long time in the saddle, and that my training in aero got me through...ooh, the first twenty minutes? Hah. Achey from then but kept going. 

Collecting water bottles and food was a comedy of errors and I must've launched four or five bottles and bars twenty feet in the air over the course. Meant I didn't eat until the last aid station but I did get enough fluids. Lesson learned: bring your own food taped to the bike. (As so many do).

A torrential down pour two hours in kind of slowed things up as Incouldnt see a thing. Lesson 2: put water repellant on sunglasses.

The route is very rural and I was well pleased to see people all through the course even if it was just one guy at a farm gate, clapping me on.

Not having GPS and there being no markers I felt a bit aimless after a two hours or so, eventually asked another rider how far we were in. Finished up about 45 mins later, and I'd gone from 39th in my age group to ~72nd I think.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jul 2016)

T2 was another long run, this time cross country in SPD sls which was not great, maybe I'll do the whole shoes left clipped in thing next time.

Easy enough though, park the bike in your allocated bit, into the tent with chairs to swap into run gear, dump bag, desperately ask for gels, get turned down and start running 

At this point everyone starts cheering you - your first name is on the race number so they're all calling out like they know you. Big boost. Brilliant idea. Sadly my family had got caught up and missed the whole race so this local support was critical.

I eat fuel no problems but PowerGels are Satans Vengeance on triathletes. As I squished the nauseating green apple with strawberry vomit in, I wished I'd brought my own gels too. Rain had ruined the path so it was orange splashes all over the shop. The first 7k was hard. Usually I get over the bike to run legs in a mile or two, his time I needed to go to the portaloo for a sit down. When I came out, I was 30 secs per km faster 

At this point I'm thinking "man this is hard" and "wow I've nearly finished an ironman event" and "my knees hurt every time I try to push it" and "why the f is everyone so much faster than me?!?!". So I lost about a hundred places on the run to iirc 167th in my age group out of 408.

None of that really mattered at the time as on a three lap course I was running past some people who were a lap behind already, and saw some of the pros finishing their last lap. When I ran up the red carpet through the finish I was grinning ear to ear, only then did I remember my Fitbit and turned it off. I could not believe the time it registered! Under six hours was way way beyond my wildest hopes and dreams.

I spent he next hour trying to find my family, and then flew off to Amsterdam - But that's another story 

I'm at Ironman UK in Bolton on Sunday - bib 1409 if you want to follow.

Thanks so much for your support and if anyone wants to chip in... Link


----------



## Stephenite (11 Jul 2016)

Fantastic, @Tin Pot. Very respectable time indeed.


----------



## Booyaa (12 Jul 2016)

Great effort pal, congratulations!


----------



## fimm (12 Jul 2016)

Well done.
Best wishes for Bolton! Enjoy it.


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Jul 2016)

Hi all, all set for tomorrow, tracker here:

Im bib 1409 and hoping to be out of the water by 07:05.

http://tracking.ironmanlive.com/mob...ce=uk&y=2016&athlete=1409&sex=m#axzz4Ea16vbvC

And if you think it's worth a few pennies to Scope and Bloodwise:

http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/JosephMulhall

It's only taken 3 years of training, so no pressure eh? 

Cheers all,

TP


----------



## steve292 (17 Jul 2016)

nice swim.....


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Jul 2016)

Been following you today whilst playing with the kids, watching the tour and generally not doing a huge amount. Kudos to you for spending the whole time working your butt off. Glad to see you completed.


----------



## Stephenite (18 Jul 2016)

Well done. Great effort.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Jul 2016)

Thanks guys, wow that was an experience. Too many things to say, but you lot would appreciate the street where TDF style you're cycling through a screaming crowd inches away. 

Blew my mind (and my legs).

I was always fearing the run, and Id like to say I fell apart half way through but the truth is that I got off the bike and there was nothing to give... I wasn't alone though 

Great atmosphere, the people of Bolton and surrounds were amazing.


----------



## LocalLad (18 Jul 2016)

Congratulations! Your run time tells me you did better than you're suggesting!


----------



## steve292 (18 Jul 2016)

Well done !!!


----------



## jay clock (18 Jul 2016)

I have done three of these buggers and any race you finish inside the cut off is a result. Serious respect. 14:30 is a very creditable result

SIgned up for Weymouth half in Sept, Mallorca Half in May and Austria IM (2nd time) in July.Had better lose some weight!


----------



## fimm (18 Jul 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Thanks guys, wow that was an experience. Too many things to say, but you lot would appreciate the street where TDF style you're cycling through a screaming crowd inches away.
> 
> Blew my mind (and my legs)..


This.
This is what I remember most from my Ironman - I had not expected it at all. And you have your name on your race number, so people shout your name!


Tin Pot said:


> I was always fearing the run, and Id like to say I fell apart half way through but the truth is that I got off the bike and there was nothing to give... I wasn't alone though


Seen your run time. Ouch. Well done for grinding that out and finishing


----------



## jay clock (18 Jul 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I was always fearing the run, and Id like to say I fell apart half way through but the truth is that I got off the bike and there was nothing to give... I wasn't alone though
> .


it is a walk not a run isn't it? my three races have been between 5;21 and 5:45!


----------



## User33236 (18 Jul 2016)

Well done!

Mrs SG completed her first IRONMAN yesterday. A problem with her cycle shoes meant her feet were already painfull and bistered prior to the run, which became more of a (painful) walk as a result. 

She's signing up for next year to try and better her time


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Jul 2016)

jay clock said:


> it is a walk not a run isn't it? my three races have been between 5;21 and 5:45!


And @fimm

I'm not a great runner but with a half Mara time of 2:04, and half iron run of 2:14(?) I was thinking call it 2:20, double it, 4:40 and add a bit...5hrs. 

So I dismount in front of dozens of people and my knees nearly gave way but found them to get into T2. Coming out you go straight into a hill, so walking already, then as it flattened out I started getting spotty vision so time to back off already. Eventually got around the first loop of 9 or 10 miles...There were hundreds of people walking past me, behind me, ahead of me - it was quite funny really.

If you're thinking of doing it, think long and hard. And if you decide to commit to it, make sure that recovery, nutrition and training are the most important things in you life. It's worth it.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Jul 2016)

User33236 said:


> Well done!
> 
> Mrs SG completed her first IRONMAN yesterday. A problem with her cycle shoes meant her feet were already painfull and bistered prior to the run, which became more of a (painful) walk as a result.
> 
> She's signing up for next year to try and better her time



Congrats to her. I feel a sense of comradeship with anyone who has done it. It's not a 5k fun run, that's for sure.


----------



## jay clock (18 Jul 2016)

The run is more mental than physical for me. I can run at 6mph or walk at 4. As long as I run some of the time I know I can hit 6 hrs


----------



## Ian A (19 Jul 2016)

Great work. That's a good finish time .


----------



## fimm (28 Jul 2016)

fimm said:


> My IM was Austria ... I came in in 13:27 (I think) as 1h20 - 25ish swim, 7h (+ a minute or two) bike, 4h30ish marathon...





Tin Pot said:


> And @fimm
> 
> I'm not a great runner but with a half Mara time of 2:04, and half iron run of 2:14(?) I was thinking call it 2:20, double it, 4:40 and add a bit...5hrs.
> 
> ...



That run experience sounds grim. I don't know if I could have forced myself to finish if I had experienced something similar. Hence the respect. 
I can't see myself ever committing the amount of training time needed to do another iron distance race.


----------

